# Best transportation from CDG to paris center



## samara64 (May 29, 2015)

We will have a stop over for a day in Paris.

1. What is the best way to get to city center. We have total of 4 people so I am thinking a taxi is a better deal. Any recent experience.

2. For a one day Paris tour for Sight seeing. Any ideas.

Has been long time since I was there last. First time with  Kids.

Thanks

Sam


----------



## Blues (May 30, 2015)

With 4 people, I would definitely take a taxi.  Should run 50-60 Euro for the trip.  You could take RER B (commuter line) from CDG to Saint Michel Notre Dame.  That's 10 Euro per person.  But then you'd have to lug all that luggage with you onto and off the train.  For 10 or 20 Euro extra, the taxi is more than worth it.

Bob


----------



## Jimster (May 30, 2015)

*Paris*

As to question one, I would arrange a private car to where you want to go.  This is probably better than a taxi- I am not talking about a limo but a car
As to question 2, the hop on and hop off bus will give you the greatest breadth, but the problem is there are 4 different routes so you would have to pick one.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 30, 2015)

Good advice from all here.

Where are you staying ?


We've taken the RoissyBus and it was fine, but there was just the two of us without children.  You can pay on board. 
Agree. It will probably be more economical to use a taxi or private car, but the RoissyBus is a good backup plan.

https://paristoolkit.com/airport/paris_cdg_bus.htm



As for touring Paris with limited time, I second the on/off bus.



http://www.viator.com/Paris-tours/H...nd_off_tours?gclid=CNDz7M2e6cUCFQgRHwodjbIAZg


I know some well-traveled folks who raved about this tour company. I have not used them, but would consider them if pressed for time. Please note that they are expensive, but high quality. Sometimes a nice splurge is worth it, time-wise.

http://www.best-of-france.net/paris-guided-tours,us,3,6.cfm

http://www.best-of-france.net/paris-8h-licensed-guide,us,4,PARISSGUID8H.cfm

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...Best_of_France_Tours-Paris_Ile_de_France.html


----------



## scotlass (May 30, 2015)

*Hop on/off on the river*

We have used the batobus.com for a one-day tour of Paris.  It's a leisurely ride on the Seine and stops at all the major attractions.  Traffic in Paris can be a nightmare and you can spend most of your time in a bus rather than enjoying the sights.


----------



## Passepartout (May 30, 2015)

I'm all for hop-on hop-off buses, but for a party of 4, you're looking at about Euro150 PLUS transport to city center from CDG. (likely another E60+). Plus luggage storage. Perhaps buying a few hours with a car service and English Speaking driver/guide would give them a little of the 'flavor' of Paris, and get them back to the airport for their ongoing adventure. 

A day is far too long to spend at CDG and far too short to do Paris justice.

Jim


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 30, 2015)

scotlass said:


> We have used the batobus.com for a one-day tour of Paris.  It's a leisurely ride on the Seine and stops at all the major attractions.  Traffic in Paris can be a nightmare and you can spend most of your time in a bus rather than enjoying the sights.



C'est une bonne idée!

  Same here. We loved the Bateaux Mouches and it was included in one of our Paris Museum Pass purchases.

  Basically, it's the on/off boat on the Seine. Just lovely. We maxed out our day use and would do it again.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...a_seine_river_cruise-Paris_Ile_de_France.html

Route for Batobus: http://www.discoverfrance.net/France/Transportation/Water/Bateaux-Mouches.shtml

Info:  http://www.batobus.com/en.html

-


 -


----------



## Jimster (May 30, 2015)

*Paris*

As to question one, I would arrange a private car to where you want to go.  This is probably better than a taxi- I am not talking about a limo but a car
As to question 2, the hop on and hop off bus will give you the greatest breadth, but the problem is there are 4 different routes so you would have to pick one.


----------



## Jason245 (May 30, 2015)

There is a regular city bus that does the same route as all the big hop on hop off busses. . You can sit on it and ride the whole route for a lot less and actually have true Parisians on the bus instead of a bunch of tourists. 

There is also a train that will go right from the airport into the city. 

Those are your least expensive options, and are just as good as the more expensive tourist choices (unless you have a LOT of bags and really need assistance)

A two day pass is 20 Euro per adult and like 10 Euro per kid (I am assuming 2 adults 2 children) so, 60 euro gets you transport to and from the airport, a two full days of using the transport as much as you like to site see, get quickly around the city, the Montmartre funicular if you decide to go there, and some discounts on some sites. A one way taxi to/from CDG will cost at least 60 Euro so this is a HUGE savings when you do the math. 

http://booking.parisinfo.com/z6200e2x26827m466g2603_uk-tour-ticket-paris-visit-pass-transport.aspx

If you were staying longer and were planning on doing a lot of museums, I might recommend the Paris Museum pass with all the above and access to almost all museums via the fast entrance (no lines to the louvre.. Yippie), but for the length of time you will be there, I would just take it slow and do some sight seeing, enjoy some time at a café, and maybe just explore.  I WOULD NOT go up the eiffle tower , as the lines are crazy unless you prebook, and the pick pockets are all over.  Instead, go to the Tour Montpranas and pay to go up it, no lines, a view of the eiffle tower (instead of the montpranas tour), and the city, and no pickpockets...


----------



## Jason245 (May 30, 2015)

Jimster said:


> As to question one, I would arrange a private car to where you want to go.  This is probably better than a taxi- I am not talking about a limo but a car
> As to question 2, the hop on and hop off bus will give you the greatest breadth, but the problem is there are 4 different routes so you would have to pick one.



Traffic in Paris is NUTS. I really would only get in a car if I wanted to experience circling around the arc de Triumph. Other then that, the metro or city buses can get you everywhere you could possibly want to go for far less money and a far more authentic experience.


----------



## samara64 (May 30, 2015)

Thanks to all. I love TUG for that.

I will go through the posts and will report once we are back (in late August).

Also I found this site: www.easybus.co.uk. Suppose to be E2.99 each way to CDG.

It is actually more then one day. We arrive 7PM on Sunday and leave 7AM Tuesday.

Now I need the same for Rome. We will have the same setup coming back from Athens.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 1, 2015)

*Paris*

I see you posted about Rome as well.  I am assuming you will be in Paris in August as well.  In that case, you should  know that EVERYBODY is off work in France in August.  This may or may not impact your travel.


----------



## samara64 (Jun 1, 2015)

Jimster said:


> I see you posted about Rome as well.  I am assuming you will be in Paris in August as well.  In that case, you should  know that EVERYBODY is off work in France in August.  This may or may not impact your travel.



I know that and was hoping it will help with traffic.

I will miss some of the ice cream & bakery stores that will be closed as well.

I have work and school schedule to deal with so that is my best/only option.


----------



## Here There (Jun 2, 2015)

Was just in Paris 2 weeks ago...check this out for a do-it-yourself-hop-on-hop-off experience to go with the Paris Visite card:

http://www.parisperfect.com/blog/2012/09/the-69-bus-see-all-the-top-sights-in-paris/

http://www.parisperfect.com/blog/2012/07/42-bus-best-sightseeing-paris/


----------



## Blues (Jun 2, 2015)

Jimster said:


> As to question one, I would arrange a private car to where you want to go.  This is probably better than a taxi- I am not talking about a limo but a car



Usually good advice in most cities of the world.  But if you read the forums on TripAdvisor and Rick Steves, it is explicitly not recommended in Paris.  Apparently car services are notoriously unreliable in Paris (you may pay in advance and find no car there), whereas taxis are both reliable and plentiful.  Everyone on those forums recommends taking a taxi.  Just make sure to go to the official taxi stand, and don't respond to the touts that claim to offer low-price taxi services.  It won't be low price.

-Bob


----------



## samara64 (Jun 2, 2015)

Good point. There are private tour guides in Paris and Rome that will walk you through the city. I am speaking to few of these now. Not sure if it is a good idea.


----------



## Jason245 (Jun 3, 2015)

samara64 said:


> Good point. There are private tour guides in Paris and Rome that will walk you through the city. I am speaking to few of these now. Not sure if it is a good idea.


You can get the same experience buying a Rick steves book and following their city walking tour...only difference is that in one you read and in the other you pay someone to read to you. 

Also, if you do it without guide you can go at your pace,  stop where you want and don't have to backtrack.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 3, 2015)

We've done it both ways. In the last month we had guided walking tours in St. Petersburg, and Rick Steves' self guides in Tallin and Stockholm. I find the guides better. You can concentrate on what you're looking at instead of peering at the paper in your hand, wondering 'Is this the right place?', or 'Should I turn right or left, and what street am I on-' not always an easy feat in narrow medieval streets choked with tourists- and pickpockets who prey on them.

YMMV.

I'm a big fan of self-catering my tourism, but if your time is limited, and there is a huge amount of important 'stuff' to sort out from the background 'noise', a guide can keep you safe and from missing something you went there to see. 

Jim


----------



## samara64 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks Jason and Jim.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 9, 2015)

*Private Shuttles*

We used Sayshuttle in Paris for our transfers for 6 people from CDG to our 5e hotel and from there to ORY.  The cost was less than 12 euro each way per person including a small gratuity.  Easy Peasy.

In the past we've traveled via RER and the one-way cost per person was actually more PLUS all the schlepping and needing the right amount of coins since our US credit cards are not accepted in machines because we have swipe/signs or chip/signs but no chip/pins as yet!!

In Rome we've used RomeLImousinePLus.  Pre-booking is so convenient and there is nothing like collecting your baggage and seeing a driver holding up a card with your name as you exit!


----------



## samara64 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks. 

Good to know about CC. With pins you mean the metal area that looks like phone SIM cards. I got few of these from visa signature or black. It may be different from the euro ones though.


----------

